
Evaluating ClojureScript in the Browser - joubert
http://yogthos.net/posts/2015-11-12-ClojureScript-Eval.html
======
escherize
I've been meaning to add this live cljs experience to
[http://hiccup.space](http://hiccup.space) A site to show how easy hiccup is
to use.

Sadly not having paredit (or parinfer) support hurts the experience, so that's
2 features to add now!

~~~
prateekbhatt
Is there a parinfer package for emacs ?

~~~
aidenn0
Not that I know of, but adjust-parens is similar

------
theocs
If you want to build a REPL in the browser I'd highly recommend checking out
replumb

[https://github.com/ScalaConsultants/replumb](https://github.com/ScalaConsultants/replumb)

~~~
plookn
Even after finishing the readme I'm not clear on what exactly this does. At
the very least it looks useful for working around the macros problem[1]. Mind
explaining what mileage you got out of it?

[1]: [http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-09-07-messing-with-
macr...](http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-09-07-messing-with-macros-at-
the-repl.html)

